# Please explain to me like I'm a 2 years old...



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I used to consider myself tech savvy, but lately I'm losing the grip and can't keep up. 

Could someone explain how H&J system and connections work? Wired? Wireless? Do Joeys replace existing receivers or are they additions to it?

Very confused...


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

renpar61 said:


> I used to consider myself tech savvy, but lately I'm losing the grip and can't keep up.
> Could someone explain how H&J system and connections work? Wired? Wireless? Do Joeys replace existing receivers or are they additions to it?


Actually it all works by magic over coax cables. New technology.
And, no no no, you can't have both!:nono:


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Grandude said:


> Actually it all works by magic over coax cables. New technology.
> And, no no no, you can't have both!:nono:


Coax is great, but I'm assuming they still have to do some wiring in the house, how's the distribution going to work?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You start with 2 RG6 lines from a DishPro Plus swich (integrated 1000.2/.4 or external) to an XiP node which can be placed at the home's central wiring point.

One run of RG6 to the Hopper. This line is both the Hopper's satellite input and the output to and communication path to/from the Joeys.

The XiP node then has a Joey output. That will go to the rest of the home's coax distribution and can be RG59 and can even have splitters.

All of the tuners (3) are in the Hopper. A Joey is needed at each set that needs independent viewing. Sets that can be mirrored off another can be connected from the other set out outputs (Hopper: HDMI, component, composite, Joey: HDMI, composite) or on an SD TV channel if you add your own RF modulator.


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you.....very informative


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Someone have a wiring diagram of the above description?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

n-spring said:


> Someone have a wiring diagram of the above description?


It is posted here if you want to take a look! 
http://www.satelliteguys.us/hopper-zone/277416-hopper-installation-training-materials.html


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Sounds like a good system but too late for me. A little over a year ago I got frustrated waiting for something to give me HD at all four TVs in the house. Already had two 622s so I invested in HDMI cable to run HD from TV1 on each 622 to the second TV which had been TV2 in SD. Works fine because I normally run in single mode. Left the coax in place in case we need to run in dual mode for some unusual event.

What I hope to see in the long run is a single home receiver with wireless HD feeds to each TV. That's probably a long way down the line but my current setup will be okay until then. Meanwhile I'm happy to see DISH make the H/J move.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

BillJ said:


> What I hope to see in the long run is a single home receiver with wireless HD feeds to each TV. That's probably a long way down the line but my current setup will be okay until then. Meanwhile I'm happy to see DISH make the H/J move.


Less likely than you think. Current wireless standards are 300mbps at close range, more usually 140ish mbps in practice at best.

802.11ac is an interesting proposal but it's literally brand new tech. I had a discussion with a senior engineer at the company who provides our wireless access points and they anticipate that in about a year they'll have completed testing and have an ac access point available a bit after that, and client manufacturers should start putting integrated ac wireless into machines the year after that, so we're looking at 2014 at a minimum before minimal deployment, at least a year or two after that for wide deployment.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Less likely than you think. Current wireless standards are 300mbps at close range, more usually 140ish mbps in practice at best.
> 
> 802.11ac is an interesting proposal but it's literally brand new tech. I had a discussion with a senior engineer at the company who provides our wireless access points and they anticipate that in about a year they'll have completed testing and have an ac access point available a bit after that, and client manufacturers should start putting integrated ac wireless into machines the year after that, so we're looking at 2014 at a minimum before minimal deployment, at least a year or two after that for wide deployment.


Uverse currently has wireless HD STBs. http://www.att.com/u-verse/explore/wireless-receiver.jsp#fbid=_uYg9-1MhzG


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Mmmhmm. And it has the same caveats:


> Maximum of two wireless TV receivers per household.
> Requires Residential Gateway** ** Some customers may have an Intelligent Network Interface Device (iNID) instead of a Residential Gateway. The wireless receiver is not compatible with an iNID.
> Wireless video performance subject to interference and environmental factors.


Providing that much bandwidth in an already crowded wireless space is going to be an issue that will be solved in the next wireless generation.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's hoping that the Hopper / Joey combo Will allow control over who can delete shows and have user defined storage areas. 

In my case I would want three areas, two at 25 Hours of HD and the third getting the rest. Each Joey could only control their own storage area. define max number of tuners per Joey etc.

If those features are available I'm on it March 15, Otherwise It will have to be two hoppers and one Joey and hang the expense.

I'm thinking with the EA dish that should be easy to do? The Hopper can use an external drive with content from a 612 or 622 I hope?


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

"BobaBird" said:


> You start with 2 RG6 lines from a DishPro Plus swich (integrated 1000.2/.4 or external) to an XiP node which can be placed at the home's central wiring point.
> 
> One run of RG6 to the Hopper. This line is both the Hopper's satellite input and the output to and communication path to/from the Joeys.
> 
> ...


In a two Hopper system you will need 3 RG-6 cables to the dish from the node.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Correct, but OP won't need a 2nd Hopper until he's 5 years old.


----------

